# Cere injury



## Jack's1stMatey (Dec 31, 2007)

My cockatiel had a night fright and injured his little birdie nosey  Or so I assume, he has this little mark on there and it wasn't there before the night fright. I have a vet appointment for Thursday (the soonest I could make it), but does anyone have any idea what the vet could do about it? He doesn't seem in pain or even care if I touch it and it wasn't bleeding or anything.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

My guys have given themselves similar bumps and bruises from night frights.  Unless it's bleeding or bothering them i don't take them to the vet. They heal up alright on their own. The only thing the vet could really do is offer pain killers or antibiotics to stop pain/infection - but unless it's an open wound this wouldn't do a great deal.


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

I doesn't look too bad. I wouldn't bother bringing him to the vet, it is only a little scratch. Unless it is bleeding or he seems to be in pain I wouldn't worry too much. Just keep an eye on him and make sure it heals up all right, I'm sure it will.


----------



## Jack's1stMatey (Dec 31, 2007)

Hmmmmm I guess I won't take him then... Thank you for your advise you guys


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I agree with the others as long as he doesn't seem to be in any pain and he is acting like himself he should be fine, its probably similar to when we fall or get a bruise  it really doesn't look that bad to me


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

It does look like a bruise to me. Iam sure if he keeps it clean it should heal up fine.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

It doesn't look that serious, it should heel up fine on its own. Hope he gets well soon. Keep us updated


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Ziggy had similar scrapes. The vet advised to keep it clean and apply a little neosporin.


----------

